# memory at only $344.44 a pound



## glorycloud (Aug 10, 2019)

This could be a typo by the seller but maybe not??
I will report back and let you know if he gets the full asking price. 8) 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-lbs-of-memory-ram-for-scrap-gold-recovery-no-metal-view-description/273933651232?hash=item3fc7b7cd20:g:NisAAOSwdS1dMB2s


----------



## rickzeien (Aug 10, 2019)

Description says to send him an offer via text message. I don't think he is looking to sell on Ebay. Just use them for advertising 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny5 (Aug 13, 2019)

I contacted a seller years ago that had a similar auction (I believe it's the same seller), asking if they were interested in purchasing large quantities of memory from us, and the response was quite rude and vulgar. They indicated they were only looking to sell outside of eBay, to circumvent eBays fees.


----------

